# Ignition Problems



## JBAUDIA6 (Oct 23, 2008)

Recently i started having a problem. When i put the key in my 1999 Audi A6 and turn it sometimes the dash lights dont come on but the car will turn over. If i keep turning the key on and off eventually the dash lights will come on and the car will start. Does anyone know what could be my problem?
Thanks
Joshua


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Ignition Problems (JBAUDIA6)*

Possible failing ignition switch


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Ignition Problems (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Possible failing ignition switch

Ditto..


----------



## VRamateur (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Problems (Massboykie)*

k, so replacing the ignition switch involves what? Does the entire barrel including the part that the key uses have to be replaced or is there just an electrical piece that can be replaced without having to take it to a dealer?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Ignition Problems (VRamateur)*

The key cylinder should be seperate from the electric switch attached to the back of the key cylinder. Suggest replace just the switch.


----------



## JBAUDIA6 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Ignition Problems (JBAUDIA6)*

Thanks everyone. Got a new switch for 14 bucks with tax and saved myself 140 labor by installing it myself.
Joshua


----------

